# Chilcotin Bikepacking Trip Report - Krampus/Fatbikes + kids...



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I spent a few days exploring the Chilcotin Mountains last week with MTBR member Coldbike and his kids. This was my first kid-spedition so I learned lots! The mountain bike touring potential in the Chilcotin area is amazing and I am already scheming about a return.










I've posted photos here and some trip info here.










If you are anywhere in striking distance of this part of BC and like to bikepack I definitely recommend you check it out.










Like Arnie said..."...I'll be back!..." :thumbsup:


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

Though it kicked my ass, and my shins, Vik speaks the truth, this area should be on all of the lists of best MTB locations. I too will return, just without the Piccolo.


----------



## VTFargo (Oct 12, 2009)

Great writeup Vik! Its amazing what kids are capable of doing. Also, nice info on the Krampus, thinking about the new ECR (touring Krampus?), so nice to see good reports on the Krampus, are you rolling a IGH? i'm thinking of going that route, would love a Rolf, but the $$$ are a stiking point. perhaps an Alfine 11. Any opinions on thos IGH?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

VTFargo said:


> i'm thinking of going that route, would love a Rolf, but the $$$ are a stiking point. perhaps an Alfine 11. Any opinions on thos IGH?


I have a Rohloff in my Krampus now and had an Alfine 11 in there before that. If you want to save $$ the Alfine 8 is a pretty great IGH for the $$ and the low end is the same as the A11.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

That was cool. If you want to check out other areas that might be doable with the kids try Lone Creek - Relay as a loop from the Mud-Relay junction. It's not a terribly huge amount of elevation gain and there's lots of watersources and camping close by


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

LeeL said:


> That was cool. If you want to check out other areas that might be doable with the kids try Lone Creek - Relay as a loop from the Mud-Relay junction. It's not a terribly huge amount of elevation gain and there's lots of watersources and camping close by


Thanks for the suggestion. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

I posted a day 1 report on this trip Chilcotins Gun Creek Lakes Tour Day 1 | coldbike


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

coldbike said:


> I posted a day 1 report on this trip Chilcotins Gun Creek Lakes Tour Day 1 | coldbike


Just getting into it. MAN, can't believe you bit that off with the kids!

And totally totally TOTALLY know what you mean about the trail-a-bike..... we call pulling that thing 'barging' and I'm usually the captain while husby plays the mule with the BOB trailer full of gear. Having switched bikes with him I can tell you the BOB + all his strapped on packs is waaaaay easier. Daughter's balance is pretty good but that still doesn't change the fact that there's a large amount of weight well off the ground that can flop around and quite vocally object to treatment the BOB doesn't mind at all.

Really wish our almost 8yo daughter could ride her own, but at only barely clearing #45 now she's such a shrimp she just can't generate enough power to get through anything very rough or steep. Plus she's ridiculously cautious... don't know where that showed up from, lol.... but she's taken a noticeable skill jump here just late this season and hopefully will be able to start doing some shorter/tamer trips as her own pilot soon.


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

I owned a Trail-a-bike brand tag along and it was much worse than the Burley. The Burley rack means that there is very little play in the attachment. I really do have it easier than you.
My son only started doing anything even mildly technical recently, he is almost 10. Even now, he will walk a lot of obstacles that he could ride. I try to never question his riding decisions. The Chilcotins trip really bumped up his skills though.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Cold Bike and his daughter on their fat-plus-trail-a-bike-rig and his son on his chubby 26+ semi-fatbike did pretty amazing considering the difficulty of the trails. I was working quite hard on an easier to ride bike with experience in similar BC terrain.

So far the Chilcotins lived up to all the great trip reports and we have just scratched the surface. :thumbsup:


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Amazeballs. Wish I lived closer to that part of the world. Gorgeous.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

buddhak said:


> Amazeballs. Wish I lived closer to that part of the world. Gorgeous.


Thanks. I get really stoked to travel to other places when I read other people's tour reports, but I'm making a conscious decision to explore all the awesome terrain I have close at hand in BC. :thumbsup:

Not only is the riding great for most of the year, but all that time/$$ I save from travel means more touring days close to home.

That said I'm especially jealous of all you guys/gals who live down in the SW US desert areas. Such sweet terrain to ride.


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

Wow...looks great. I am starting to plan some bike packing trips with the kids. Really beautiful area


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

We will be back to the Chilcotins for more, it is hard to say enough good things about this area. We didn't even scratch the surface of the potential. Next trip we will probably make some equipment changes and lighten the load by a lot.
I have only good things to say about kids bikepacking. Bring candy.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

vikb said:


> I'm especially jealous of all you guys/gals who live down in the SW US desert areas. Such sweet terrain to ride.


I'm jealous of those guys as well. Here in the Mid-Atlantic there is not much in the way of stunning whitecaps or red rock moonscapes...but we have our playgrounds. You are right, Vik. It is easy to get stoked about far off places, but to find adventure locally is the Holy Grail.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I really liked it up in the Chilcotins. I was hoping to go back in September but I don't think it's going to happen. I would also make some changes to the setup. On the way out I passed a couple riding in for 3 nights I believe, and they hardly had aything on their bikes! And only some medium sized backpacks. I guess with two people you can share a lot of items but still I need to downsize. Also, having so much weight on the bike was a pain for off road trails. I'm going to carry a lot of it in a backpack.


----------

